# The 4 cents per mile insurance



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

I am so frustrated trying to get information on the extra coverage I purchased a few months ago. It's the 4 cents a mile policy.

I was in an accident when some guy ran a light and T-boned on my way to pick up pax over a week ago. Police couldn't determine fault, so neither of us was charged. Ugh.

James River says the extra coverage isn't theirs. Does anyone know?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought it was with Aon and is for disability due to accident. I didn't give it much mond because it's one of those types of insurance where they rarely pay off.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

i'd rather drop $70 a month to get it from Aflac.

And what i get for $70 a month covers me in any accident of any kind that i'm not committing a crime, or under the influence. (it would not cover me If i was dui or driving recklessly). It also covers life insurance as well.


It also covers me if i am assaulted by anyone, robbed ect.


And they will directly pay my bills while i'm too injured to work.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I thought it was with Aon and is for disability due to accident. I didn't give it much mond because it's one of those types of insurance where they rarely pay off.


Injury to the driver and lost income up to $500 per week.

And it's paid by the rider so free to the driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Injury to the driver and lost income up to $500 per week.
> 
> And it's paid by the rider so free to the driver.


How do you figure its free to the driver? you can either take the 4 cents a miles or pay it in insurance premiums. What is the likelihood that you'll collect?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Injury to the driver and lost income up to $500 per week.
> 
> And it's paid by the rider so free to the driver.


The personal injury cover is the $500 per week max cover. There is no separate coverage for medical expenses.


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

If you still need to know how to contact them, the policy has a claims section with the phone number: 844 747 6221

Also try email: [email protected]


All Accidental Medical Expenses are covered up to $1,000,000 with zero deductible. No weekly max.


----------

